# Merc C220CDi Sport



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The time has come to start selection for the next company wagon. Whilst the Mondeo is functional, I kind of fancy something a bit more swanky. I also decided during my 5 1/2 hour journey to do 70 miles on Britain's trunk road network that I also want/need an auto.

So, it probably has to be diesel and an auto. First car was delivered on a 3 day test this morning. It's a Merc C220 CDi Sport - the new jobbie.

First impressions: it's a nice place to spend time. It's much quieter than the Mondy at M'way speeds and the sports seats are cracking. It also returned 40.5 MPG from cold over my test route. It's reasonably quick but flat as a pancake below 2k revs.

Downsides - it clatters like a mini-cab at idle and the steering is comically light. Oh, and the foot operated parking brake is daft - although it does free up space in the centre console bit. The "Sport" moniker on a diesel auto is plain silly but it looks pretty good to my eyes - especially in dark colours.

As a mobile office I think it could work well. Handsfree is good, with controls on the stereo and the stereo sounds decent. It's also possible to buy an iPod doc with the display showing on the in car display.

Got it until Wednesday and then a Freelander next week and a 320D Touring about 3 weeks later.

Paul


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

280cdi would be better.

New c class looks OK to me. But as you say only in sport guise and in darker hues.

Nice company hack tho :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

They only do 200, 220 and 320 in C Class. The new 220 has 170 bhp (up 20 on the old one) but its still only a 4 cylinder.

I looked at the 320 but I'd have to chuck in 90 a month plus another 60 to the Treasury. Doesn't sounds like much until her indoors pointed out that's nearly Â£6k over the life of the lease.

Think the 220 is the right mix of cost versus spec.

Think the Sport looks great personally but couldn't have one of the pipe and slippers trim ones. The loan one I have is silver, but if I get one, it'll be black or dark blue.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, having tried the 320D and being let down by Land Rover, I placed the order for the Merc yesterday.

Couldn't get on with the twitchy ride on the 320D and also reckon that the torquier Merc engine suits auto boxes better.

So, come March I should be getting

C220CDi Sport Auto in Tenorite Grey with black leather. I've gone for a pretty swanky spec including COMAND, Harman/kardon sound system, handsfree, adaptive lights, heated seats and Parktronic.

Should make an excellent motorway/dual carriageway hack I reckon.

Paul


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I've been looking at a Mercedes CLK Coupe diesel for a lady friend.

Mercedes UK are doing a special offer until Xmax (oops! winter festivity or some such rubbish) whereby you can buy a CLK 320 diesel for the same price as a CLK 220 diesel. Bearing in mind the fact that the CLK 320 comes with auto as standard, it's not a bad deal.

The only downside is that you have to pick an off-the-shelf car, which is probably loaded with stuff that you don't really want.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

paulb said:


> ...C220CDi Sport Auto in Tenorite Grey with black leather. I've gone for a pretty swanky spec including COMAND, Harman/kardon sound system, handsfree, adaptive lights, heated seats and Parktronic...


Sounds like a pretty healthy specification, nice car. I have the phone prep in mine, it's excellent.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Molehall said:


> I've been looking at a Mercedes CLK Coupe diesel for a lady friend.
> 
> Mercedes UK are doing a special offer until Xmax (oops! winter festivity or some such rubbish) whereby you can buy a CLK 320 diesel for the same price as a CLK 220 diesel. Bearing in mind the fact that the CLK 320 comes with auto as standard, it's not a bad deal.
> 
> The only downside is that you have to pick an off-the-shelf car, which is probably loaded with stuff that you don't really want.


They had a similar offer when I was looking at E class - you could get an E320 for the price of E280, and free upgrade from Avantgarde to Sport. Again you had to buy a car from stock.

I'd always thought that Mercedes built to order - obviously not! :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm guessing they won't be doing deals like this on a C-Class saloon as it is a new model. I'd love a 320CDi but the company car tax is more than I want to stomach so I'll stick with the 4 pot.

Mine is being built to order so I'll still be Mondeo man until March


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm guessing they won't be doing deals like this on a C-Class saloon as it is a new model. I'd love a 320CDi but the company car tax is more than I want to stomach so I'll stick with the 4 pot.

Mine is being built to order so I'll still be Mondeo man until March


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm guessing they won't be doing deals like this on a C-Class saloon as it is a new model. I'd love a 320CDi but the company car tax is more than I want to stomach so I'll stick with the 4 pot.

Mine is being built to order so I'll still be Mondeo man until March


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Well, having tried the 320D and being let down by Land Rover, I placed the order for the Merc yesterday.
> 
> Couldn't get on with the twitchy ride on the 320D and also reckon that the torquier Merc engine suits auto boxes better.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, 
Sounds like an excellent choice. Can I ask what the OTR price is for the combination of spec you have?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hi Stu

I think it is just over Â£35k fully specced. I'm not 100% sure as it is a company car so I was more interested in lease costs and tax.

Paul


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Hi Stu
> 
> I think it is just over Â£35k fully specced. I'm not 100% sure as it is a company car so I was more interested in lease costs and tax.
> 
> Paul


Nice spec, except Â£35K way too much for a 4 cylinder


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Since 4 cylinder 3 series would have cost more per month, I didn't see too much choice.

I would have liked a 320CDi but the extra tax hit put me off. Could have had a poverty spec 320 for the same price as the 220 (without the tax hit) but decided better toy quota was more important to me


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...understood, but surprised the lease rates are not similar for MB and BMW. Leaseplan are almost parity with the two spec for spec.

MB are doing some deals tho, so i gues lease cos can also deploy these.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

paulb said:


> Since 4 cylinder 3 series would have cost more per month, I didn't see too much choice.
> 
> I would have liked a 320CDi but the extra tax hit put me off. Could have had a poverty spec 320 for the same price as the 220 (without the tax hit) but decided better toy quota was more important to me


It's a shame there's no 280 - why is that? Or is it coming later on?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It is a shame. The new 220 has more power than the outgoing model but I think there is still room for a 270 or 280CDi in there


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Well, it's here. I've done 1100 miles in it an I'm very happy. So far, getting about 42 mpg which is pretty respectable.

It's in Tenorite Grey which I think suts the car. The sports seats are very comfortable and I have to say that the COMAND system with voice control is simply awesome.

As a workhorse for motorways and dual carriageways, I think its a cracker. Very impressed.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

and it looks better than a Beemer 3 as well.

Vary nice looking car and good colour choice.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It looks almost identical side on as my old Accord Type-R did! No bad thing though, as I loved that car so much 

Nice one 8)

Mart.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice looking car.

I've had the old C Class for the last 2 years or so and I still enjoy driving it The new one is said to be a vast improvement as well.


----------

